# Pisses Me Off!!!



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 15, 2009)

The post by smiletodayok dealing with a FUCKING tourist's list of requests for research has sent me thru the roof! So, I checked the person out and SU-FUCKING-PRISE not a damn thing posted about the person!:die:

Look, when you folks come on here and expect that those of us who actually do this shit for a living should jump, no not just fucking jump but ask HOW FUCKING HIGH, you really need to get a fucking clue! So, let me get this straight, you don't have the fucking time to post a fucking thing about who you are, where you're from, fucking nothing, but we are supposed to run to answer your fucking questions? Man, right here I have a problem as there isn't english profanity to cover what I want to say!!!!!!:soldier:

And as to those who don't have enough time to read the fucking threads and post these emo, whiny fucking posts about, "Oh, please help me w/the trains so I don't get hurt," let me think here a minute, not just no but HELL FUCKING NO! The reason is that if you don't have enough time in your fucking miserable life to read the threads already posted; if you are so FUCKING IMPORTANT to the world that you need attention drawn to yourself to get your answer immediately, then I caution you about walking into any REAL or SERIOUS hobo jungles!

Now, I'll get slammed or banned or what-the-fuck ever, but by G-d there's a reason Matt and Widerstand and others take time to post stickies that say READ FUCKING FIRST! That's why I've posted this in the general rant away section.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 15, 2009)

haha i love it. and i agree to the fullest. it realy bothers me to see posts that are so presumptuous(sp?). this life style has alot to do with respect, if you dont have that you can get the fuck out. oh and you dont need to worry about getting banned n shit... we all have our pissed off rant threads once and a while haha


----------



## finn (Mar 15, 2009)

This has convinced me to get a bit more hardline with the whiny "help me and hold my hand" kids. I'd never want to travel with someone who is too scared to back up a roaddog, and those kids sound like those kind of people. And to top it off, they aren't even patient enough to look for the answer in a forum (or even the read me first section).


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess I'm a rather 'flashpoint' kinda guy. Hell, Arrow, you know that! :fuckoff: Poor Arrow has fielded some rather 'interesting' calls from moi! lol

Anywayz, what sent me into orbit was not necessarily the kidz (and I don't use this term condencendinly) not taking time to post a bio and read the threads. Hell, everyone in Waystations knows that I take calls @ all hours of the day and night to help folks out and I mean Nationwide! Nah, if folks would invest a couple of precious minutes in typing or conversely find that my (and in my humble opinion everyone's) time is precious as well then I wouldn't have any problems. There is nothing more bothersome to me than thinking, "Well, the kid probably needs some help, let me read their bio so I can try to figure out just what kind of info will help them..." and then viola there ain't shit written!

Ach, see this is what happens when old motherfuckers like me go into semi-retirement, find the internet and think that there's more to the world than just themselves! 

So, I guess the moral of the story is this: don't grow old like me!:agreed:


----------



## stove (Mar 15, 2009)

Uhh, so, like, I really want to try "hitch-hiking". I just dropped $1200 at REI on camping gear, and I've got all the latest whizbang stuff. I really want to get to California. What do I do now?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, you're in luck! Tell ya what, come on down here under the bridge w/me, see? I'll put ya under the wing. Heck, we'll crash out tonight here ... don't worry, I'm a light sleeper and will protect us. Now, as there's some really mean folks who lurk around, you better let me keep your wallet safe ... actually, here, just put these troll pants and shirt on that I'm wearing and I'll wear yours that way they'll think I'm the rich kid and attack me! See, who's looking out for you? Now go on and get some sleep as we gotta get up early!


----------



## bote (Mar 16, 2009)

troll pants!


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah i agree with this...well whatever..if someone doesnt search a forum and asks a silly question just dont reply to it and it'll be buried in the graveyard of other lame threads AND the "tourist" thing is just retarded. thanks for posting this duder


----------



## stove (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww IBRR Thanks man! I'll be right down there, just need to pull my life saving out of an ATM so I can carry it in cash. Y'know, incase my debit card is stolen.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, that works better actually! see, i'm just tryin' to keep ya covered here! someone could steal ur debit card, but with ur good 'ol buddy here? hell, your cash is as safe with me as keeping it in a bank! (yeah, seen the dow jones lately?!) lol


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 17, 2009)

i have alot of respect and alot of time
but stupid questions do bother me.
I attenmpt to atleast read around before I ask a question.
I may be new to this, but im learning. 
I cant wait to be on the road, or meeting some of you.
because you've taught me ALOT
and deserve much ,much respect


----------



## moe (Mar 17, 2009)

hmm.
i kno some of us young'uns, come off as being clueless and naive in the beginning, 
but we really do respect this lifestyle, 
(i know i do, lol) (so im not speaking for everyone else)
and ibrr, 
you're awesome. for the help you tend t give to others, really.
=]

like what the beer mortal said, 
i can't wat to actually leave, after all this stupid shit, and meetin some of yous on the road.=]


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanx! Hey, u still in the Windy City? Would love to get some track info on ANYTHING and overall info to put on the waystations! PM me!


----------



## stove (Mar 17, 2009)

Beer Mortal said:


> i have alot of respect and alot of time...
> you...deserve much ,much respect




I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree. I, for one, deserve absolutely NO respect whatsoever. Can't speak for the rest though...:drinking:


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 18, 2009)

stove said:


> I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree. I, for one, deserve absolutely NO respect whatsoever. Can't speak for the rest though...:drinking:




Why dont you deserve respect ? haha your very helpful


----------



## moe (Mar 18, 2009)

im still in the windy city, although im still deciding on what's best or not, if i go.
eh, im still young, so im proud.;]
and shit, dude, everyone deserves a least ounce of respect.



or else you'll be like george bush.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 19, 2009)

sanFRANCIS said:


> everyone deserves a least ounce of respect.
> 
> 
> 
> > i beg to differ.


----------



## moe (Mar 20, 2009)

im sorry. arrow.
there's mo use for that word now, anyway.

but ravie, it's true/. that's what would make the world go round, and this so called little thing called peace.


----------



## stove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ravie;37996][QUOTE=sanFRANCIS said:


> everyone deserves a least ounce of respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 26, 2009)

Felt the need to bring this post back up to the top of the line...been quite a bit of this happening lately. I do ask for help at times, but I do research and don't ask the peeps to bend over backwards and tell me step by step how to...


----------

